# Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?



## gen-X (5. Januar 2012)

*Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon immer mehr ein Fan der Luft- als der Wasserkühlung gewesen und habe dementsprechend auch immer schön alle (oder die meisten) Lüfterplätze im Gehäuse bzw. am Mainboard belegt gehabt. Um die Feiertage rum habe ich mal Abends am Rechner gesessen und ich empfand auf einmal die Geräuschkulisse des Systems als zu laut. Habe daher testweise mal mit Speedfan einen Gehäuselüfter nach dem anderen abgeschaltet bis praktisch nichts mehr zu hören war. Um die Temperaturen zu kontrollieren, habe ich diese zusätzlich zur Anzeige von Speedfand auch noch mit CoreTemp ausgelesen und das ganze dann auch mal unter Last (sowohl Spielen als auch Benchmark) laufen lassen.

Resultat war, dass keine der Temperaturen über 60° C gingen, was lt. Recherche mal abgesehen von den Temperaturen der Grafikkarte so eine Art kritischer Wert ist. Ist das korrekt?

Wenn dem so ist, müsste ich eigentlich den Sinn und Zweck meiner 4 Gehäuselüfter in Frage stellen. Zur weiteren Info hier mal mein System:

Intel Core2Quad Q9550
Scythe Mugen
Asus P5Q-Deluxe
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-800Mhz
ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB 
Enermax +82 525W
2 HDDs (Samsung Spinpoint 1TB & 2TB)
verbaut in einem Antec P182

und eben 4x Scythe S-Flex 1200 als Gehäuselüfter und den selben nochmal als CPU-Lüfter.

Wie seht Ihr das bzw. wie handhabt Ihr das? Nur so viele Lüfter wie notwendig oder immer alles besetzt? Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen damit.

Gruß



PS: Ich sollte dazu erwähnen, dass ich nichts übertaktet habe. Das würde natürlich eine bessere Durchlüftung bzw. Kühlung vorraussetzen.


----------



## dj*viper (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

ich habs so:
1 silentwing unten front, luft rein
1 sw oben hinten, luft raus
1 sw oben deckel, luft raus, wird nur bei bedarf per lüftersteuerung aktiviert
1 sw an cpukühler @megashadow

alles(bis auf cpukühler) wird automatisch von der lüftersteuerung geregelt. alle im minimalsten drehzahlbereich.
wenn die temperatur steigt, dann steigt auch die drehzahl der lüfter.
so hab ich keine geräusche und ein super silent system


----------



## Rizoma (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

hmm in meinen jetzigen Gehäuse hab ich

2x120 vorn rein 1x 120 hinten raus 1x 170 Deckel raus und auf dem CPU auch noch 2x140 

ist kein Silent System aber störend ist die Lautstärke auch nicht ist sogar noch leiser als mein altes Case mit 1x120 hinten raus und 1x 90 auf der CPU  außerdem finde ich viele niedrig drehende besser als wenige die mit volldampf arbeiten um den Airflow zu gewährleisten.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

Lass halt 2 von denen laufen(einer vorn, einer hinten). Wie lange hast du denn gebencht? Gut möglich, das sich die Luft im Gehäuse erst nach längerer Zeit aufheitzt, es also zum Hitzestau kommt. Das hängt auch stark von der Grösse des Gehäuses ab.


----------



## Uter (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

2 erträgliche 120er (~1000rpm) sollten bei den meisten durchschnittlichen Systemen locker reichen. Ein dritter ist u.U. auch noch sinnvoll, eine Vollbesetzung ist aber selten nötig.


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

2x vorne rein, 1x hinten raus, der Rest am Case muss zu sein, sonst kaufe ich es nicht. Dieses "Feature" viele Lufterplatze ist für mich eher ein Graus, das bringt nix, nur Staub...


----------



## Furion (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

@ile: dem kann ich so nicht komplett zustimmen... klar hat man bei zu vielen Öffnungen ohne Filter Probleme mit dem Staub, allerdings werden heut schon die meisten Gehäuse mit Staubfiltern ausgeliefert. Wenn nicht, kann man sich auch für wenig Geld welche nachkaufen.

@gen-x: bei mir persönlich sind in einem CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse 3 Silent Wings USC 120mm verbaut (vorne und unten rein, hinten raus). Die laufen konstand mit 5V und geben keinen Mucks von sich. Auch die Lüfter für CPU (1x Silent Wings USC 120mm) und GPU (2x Silent Wings 120mm USC) laufen konstant mit 5V. Temperaturprobleme gibt es da (zumindest bei meinem Sandy Bridge System) bei weitem keine.
Voraussetzung dafür sind natürlich potente Kühler mit ausreichend Oberfläche (bei mir ein Archon und ein Peter)
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich auch mit nur einem einzigen Gehäuselüfter keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen würde. Aber das muss jeder bei sich selbst testen. Dabei sollte man besonders ein Auge auf passiv gekühlte Komponenten (wie Chipsatz oder Festplatten) werfen, die leiden da am meisten drunter.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mindestens einen laufen lassen um frische Luft ins Gehäuse zu bekommen. Zwei bei stark verringerter Drehzahl wären natürlich noch besser.


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2012)

Furion schrieb:
			
		

> @ile: dem kann ich so nicht komplett zustimmen... klar hat man bei zu vielen Öffnungen ohne Filter Probleme mit dem Staub, allerdings werden heut schon die meisten Gehäuse mit Staubfiltern ausgeliefert. Wenn nicht, kann man sich auch für wenig Geld welche nachkaufen.
> 
> @gen-x: bei mir persönlich sind in einem CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse 3 Silent Wings USC 120mm verbaut (vorne und unten rein, hinten raus). Die laufen konstand mit 5V und geben keinen Mucks von sich. Auch die Lüfter für CPU (1x Silent Wings USC 120mm) und GPU (2x Silent Wings 120mm USC) laufen konstant mit 5V. Temperaturprobleme gibt es da (zumindest bei meinem Sandy Bridge System) bei weitem keine.
> Voraussetzung dafür sind natürlich potente Kühler mit ausreichend Oberfläche (bei mir ein Archon und ein Peter)
> ...



Denkst du, ich kaufe Gehäuse ohne Staubfilter?! NATÜRLICH NICHT!!!  Das hat oberste Priorität! Allerdings sind diese nur vor lufteinziehenden Lüftern montiert...

Es ist aber so, dass der PC die meiste Zeit AUS ist! Dann kommt durch die ganzen Öffnungen, die nicht gefiltert sind, der Staub rein. Und temperatur-/akustikmäßig bringt es eh nix, mehr als 3 Lüfter zu verwenden.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter sind wirklich notwendig?*

Ich hab in meinem Xigmatek Utgard nur einen 120mm vorne, und einen hinten.
So weit runtergeregelt wie es nur geht, sind dadurch kaum bis gar nicht hörbar.

Wenn ich die auf volle Pulle stelle hab ich grad mal 3°C weniger an der CPU liegen.
Hab dann auch mal testweise die Lüfter komplett abgeschaltet, hab ehrlich gesagt kaum nen Unterschied bemerkt.

es reicht auf jeden Fall 2 Gehäuselüfter @minimum laufen zu lassen.


----------

